# AMD oder INTEL?



## RoysBoy1991 (9. März 2010)

Servus gamer freunde 
ich hatte vor, mit folgende zusammenstellung zukaufen;
*amd phenom II x4 955 - 4 x 3,2 Ghz
**ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO*


*ATI Radeon HD 5770 MSI HAWK
*
grafikkarte steht fest, da kann ich mir nichts besseres leisten..
nun frage ich mich, ob zB der InteL core to duo e8400 ( 2x 3Ghz) in dem preis rahmen evtl besser ist?
kla ist, dass intel besser ist, aber auch ein 2x 3ghz intel besser als ein 4x 3,2 ghz amd?
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..

außerdem bräuchte ich noch gute tipps zu einer lüftersteuerung. ich kaufe mir nämlich 5 Caselüfter.

mfg


----------



## der_knoben (9. März 2010)

Also soviel besser wie es oft rüber kommt ist Intel nun auch nicht.

Der Phenom II 955 ist mit dem Intel i5 eigentlich gleich auf.
Warum sollte man also, wenn man was neues kauft, erstens überhaupt auf einen Sockel 775 setzen und zweitens unbedingt auf einen Intel.
AMD hatte eigentlich schon immer das bessere Preisleistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Lordac (9. März 2010)

Hallo,



> nun frage ich mich, ob zB der InteL core to duo e8400 ( 2x 3Ghz) in dem preis rahmen evtl besser ist?


auf keinem Fall, warum ~ 138,- Euro für einen "alten" Dual-Core ausgeben wenn man für weniger Geld einen *neuen* Vierkerner bekommt?



> klar ist, dass intel besser ist, aber auch ein 2x 3ghz intel besser als ein 4x 3,2 ghz amd?


Der i5-750 ist etwas schneller als der X4 955 BE, mit einem "alten" Dual-Core würde ich die nicht mehr vergleichen.



> außerdem bräuchte ich noch gute tipps zu einer lüftersteuerung. ich kaufe mir nämlich 5 Caselüfter.


Für was brauchst/willst du 5 Lüfter? 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Jakob (9. März 2010)

Eigentlich nicht schlechte Grundlage. Als Ram geht ja z.b. G.SKill Ripjaws.
Ich würde aber unbedingt noch einen CPU-Kühler kaufen. Scythe Mugen 2 ist gut.
Ach ja Intel ist nicht besser als AMD. Es gibt Bereiche das ist eine AMD CPU besser und andere da ist halt Intel vorne.
DAs kann man aber nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (9. März 2010)

gute luftzirkulation halt ne^^
habe das midgard midi & da passen halt 5 rein 

danke euch leute


----------



## darkycold (9. März 2010)

Wofür willst denn den PC benutzen??
Gamen oder Office?

Ich würd, wenns geht nen bissel warten, vielleicht gut nen Monat.
Da kommt die Fermin, und die Grakapreise werden hoffentlich fallen.

Zum zocken würd ich in der Bucht mal nach ner gebrauchten 4870 oder 4890 schaun.
Die 5770 liegt knapp hinter der 4870 von der Leistung her..

MfG darkycold


----------



## Rolk (9. März 2010)

darkycold schrieb:


> Ich würd, wenns geht nen bissel warten, vielleicht gut nen Monat.
> Da kommt die Fermin, und die Grakapreise werden hoffentlich fallen.


 
Nicht das ich was dagegen hätte, wenn die Grakapreise fallen, aber das wird nicht passieren. Überleg doch mal: Da kommt eine 600 € Grafikkarte in homöopathischen Mengen raus. Wieso sollten deshalb 150 € Grakkas im Preis fallen? 

Lüfter würde ich aus der Kategorie gut und günstig entweder Scythe Slipstream oder Arctic Cooling F12 empfehlen.


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (9. März 2010)

pc soll fast ausschließlich zum zocken sein!! hin und wieder halt internet^^

ok, bei dem amd bleib ich

ich habe bereits alles zusammen gestellt.
beim ram vergleiche ich noch, kp ob adata oder coursair..
den mugen2 kaufe ich mir auch 

ich weisz, dass die 5770 nicht besonders high end ist.
aber ich weisz auch, dass man damit alles zocken kann^^
nach den sommerferien kaufe ich mir die hd 5850 toxic.
also ist diese nur für vorrübergehend.

@ rolk ; die niedrigen grakas könnten an preis verlieren, weil evtl viele auf die neuen besseren sparen 
lüfter kaufe ich mir xigmatek, die orangenen, kp wie die heiszen^^
bloß welche lüftersteuerung ist die frage..


----------



## Stefan93 (9. März 2010)

Als nur weil Intel die schnellste CPU hat heißt das nicht das alles besser ist, ich persöhlich finde die meisten AMD CPU ein besseres P\L verhältnis.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (9. März 2010)

Kannste uns dann noch deine Zusammenstellung posten??


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (9. März 2010)

amd phenom II X4 955
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO, Sockel AM3, ATX oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO/U3S6, Sockel AM3, ATX
kp welches besser ist
MSI ATI Radeon HD 5770 HAWK
4 Gb kit, adata oder coursair..
XilencePower xp550 Watt
Samsung SpinPoint F3  500 gb, oder 1 TB
Mugen2 CPu kühler
nun brauche ich lüftersteuerung tipps. kaufe mir 5 xigmatek lüfter.
denkt ihr, sonst wäre etwas in dem preisrahmen möglich?


----------



## Rolk (9. März 2010)

Sorry, mit Lüftersteuerungen hab ich nicht so die Erfahrungen, aber kauf dir bitte ein anständiges Netzteil. Wäre schade, wenn die neue Hardware abraucht. Cougar, Corsair, Arctic Cooling, BeQuiet...bauen alle gute Netzteile.


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (9. März 2010)

ein bekannter sagte, das netzteil sei leise, leistungsfähig. kurz praktisch gut ^^
hat da jemand andere erfahrungen / meinungen?


----------



## Core152 (9. März 2010)

Empfehlungen sind ausschließlich: LC-Power, Rasurbo, Xilence...
Sind wirklich TOP Netzteile! Vor allem macht das nix dass die meisten keinen Überspannungsschutz und die anderen Sicherungen nicht haben. Und wenn eins abraucht, geht der ganze Rest halt mit, aber paar € die man damit gespart hat warns wert!

Ne im Ernst, Rolk hat schon gesagt was Sache ist.

Ins Midgard passen mehr Lüfter rein:
vorne, unten, oben, oben, hinten, seitlich, seitlich = 7
4 Lüfter reichen VOLLKOMMEN! Dann kannst du dir auch eine schöne Lüftersteuerung holen, die meisten haben "nur" 4 Lüfterslots.
Ich hab zwar selber 5 drin, 4 waren aber geplant. Hab den 5. durch ein Abo bekommen und der sieht mir zu schön aus zum rumliegen lassen . 
Die laufen atm so: 3 Midgard-Lüftersteuerung und 2 am Mainboard und bald an meiner Aerocool Touch 2000 oder an dem Schönling:
Scythe Kaze Master Ace schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung (KM02-BK) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sag doch bitte mal deine Budget und ob du irgendwas weiterverwenden kannst.


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (9. März 2010)

alles kla; die steuerung von scythe hatte ich mir schon gedacht..

gibt es dennoch ein gutes netzteil, das mich nicht pleite macht?


----------



## Core152 (9. März 2010)

Das beQuiet Pure Power 530W ~ 50€:
be quiet Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3 (L7-530W/BN106) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber vllt kannst du noch das Budget sagen, das bestehen vllt noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (9. März 2010)

also maximal 60 € für das netzteil...


----------



## Core152 (9. März 2010)

Guck mal ob du dieses kleine Bildchen irgendwo bei dir findest :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Netzteil steht oben.


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (9. März 2010)

was meinst du mir ändern?



ich habe mal gehört, dass die Pure power serie nicht so gut sein soll... kannst du das bestätigen oder kann ich mich darauf verlassen?


----------



## Core152 (9. März 2010)

Also vllt hast da was über ne alte Serie gehört, aber die E7-Serie gehört zu sehr guten Netzteilen, was schlechtes hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht drüber gehört, vllt irgendwo mal vereinzelt.
Das Netzteil hat halt keine Extras wie Kabelmanagement oder so, ist aber dennoch top.
Frag einfach die anderen, schau dir andere Empfehlungen an ... da siehst das 530W PP immer wieder.

Mit "Ändern" kannst du einen Post ändern, da musst du nich immer nur um was zu korrigieren einen neuen Post machen.

Und was war nochmal dein Budget?


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (10. März 2010)

Maximal
CPU-150€
Grafikkarte-180€
Mainboard-100€
RAM-100€
Netzteil-50€


----------



## Infin1ty (10. März 2010)

> CPU-150€


Dann nimm nen Phenom II 955



> Grafikkarte-180€


Ich würde die 5770 nicht als Übergangsgraka kaufen,
dann lieber so lange ne IGP oder ne 4870 / GTX260 / 
oder besorg dir bei Ebay ne günstige G92 8800 GTS.



> Mainboard-100€


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3, AMD 770



> RAM-100€


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL7



> Netzteil-50€


Beim Netzteil sollte man nicht sparen, das hier ist
aber trozdem gut:

Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Core152 (10. März 2010)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL7
> 
> Beim Netzteil sollte man nicht sparen, das hier ist
> aber trozdem gut:
> ...


Keinen Ripjaws für AMD, der ist für Intel gedacht und macht sehr oft Faxxen.
Entweder den RAM, auch noch geeignet falls du später mal übertakten willst:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-12800U CL9
oder den "stinknormalen":
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4 GB-Kit DDR3 Crucial Value PC1333 CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9

Nimm da eher lieber das Netzteil, da das AC Fusion 550R etwas kurze ATX-Kabel hat und etwas lauter ist als das:
be quiet Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3 (L7-530W/BN106) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (10. März 2010)

danke für die tipps 
welches netzteil ich nun nehme habe ich keine ahnung XD
aber zum mainboard... ich wollte eigentlich bei ASUS bleiben >< ich hatte mich nämlich schonmal erkundigt & da gabs auch ein hin & her... kann mir hier vllt einer sagen, welches nun besser ist?


----------



## Core152 (10. März 2010)

Also das Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P/GA-770TA-UD3 ist ein Topseller, gibt natürlich auch gute ASUS aber die Gigabyte sieht man öfter.


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (10. März 2010)

die Vorrübergehende Grafikkarte, soll aber natürlich auch noch etwas drauf haben ne..
auch wenn sie nur bis ende sommer ist, ich möchte in dem zeitraum auch schon crysis 2 zocken können.. daher dachte ich an die hd 5770.. ist die 4870 besser?

danke core152, ich denke du hast mich umgestimmt


----------



## freak094 (10. März 2010)

dann bleib bei deiner 5770 Hawk die kannste auch noch sehr gut ocen


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (14. März 2010)

welches motherboard wäre denn eigentlich nun das beste für den amd phenom II x4 955 & der hd 5770?
maximal 100€ wenn es geht...


----------



## Lordac (14. März 2010)

Hallo,



RoysBoy1991 schrieb:


> welches motherboard wäre denn eigentlich nun das beste für den amd phenom II x4 955 & der hd 5770?
> maximal 100€ wenn es geht...


pauschal kann man das nicht sagen weil es für viele Anwendungsbereiche entsprechende Mainboards gibt.

Ich würde im Moment das Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3 nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (14. März 2010)

also ist das zb besser zum gamen mit hd 5770 + phenom II x4 955, als das ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO?


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. März 2010)

Mainboards machen keine großen Leistungsunterschiede aus, man kann halt mit manchen besser übertakten oder die haben mehr/andere Funktionen. Aber nen merklichen Unterschied im Spiel krichste normal nich hin.


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (14. März 2010)

die hd 5770 & den cpu kann man soweit ich weisz sehr sehr gut ocen... welches der beiden boards ist denn fürs übertakten besseR?

& bis zu was für ner temperatur sollte man übertakten können?


----------



## Lordac (14. März 2010)

Hallo,



RoysBoy1991 schrieb:


> ...welches der beiden boards ist denn fürs übertakten besser?


ich kenne mich im OC nicht so aus, aber das Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3 und Asus M4A785TD-V EVO sollten sich nicht viel nehmen, sie liegen preislich sehr nah zusammen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (14. März 2010)

& was für einen RAM würdet ihr empfehlen?
maximal 100€...


----------



## Lordac (15. März 2010)

Hi,



RoysBoy1991 schrieb:


> & was für einen RAM würdet ihr empfehlen?
> maximal 100€...


im Prinzip kannst du jeden nehmen so lange er nicht mehr wie 1,65 Volt Spannung benötigt und keine zu hohen Heatspreader hat, diese hier von Geil oder G.Skill zum Beispiel.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (15. März 2010)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9
oder 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4096MB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7

wo liegt der unterschied?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2010)

Steht doch da. Die zweiten haben gerigere Latenzen.


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (15. März 2010)

& wieso ist der cl7er teurer als der cl9er?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2010)

Weil CL7 schneller ist als CL9.


----------



## seiender (17. März 2010)

Soweit ich weiss ist das bei AMD (Phenom&Co.) im Moment egal welchen du nimmst!
Aber für 5 € mehr kannste ja den "besseren" nehmen, wenn du sowieso 100€ Budget hast.


----------



## RoysBoy1991 (17. März 2010)

so hätte ich auch gedacht 
vielen dank für die tipps 
ich denke ihr habt mir erheblich bei den entscheidungen geholfen.
sollten noch fragen aufkommen, werde ich mir hier drüber wieder melden 
danke an alle


*edit; eine frage habe ich 
falls ich mal übertakten wolle...
bis zu welcher temperatur könnte man den amd cpu & die hawk grafikkarte ausnutzeN?


----------

